#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 吸收獸人??

## Kofu

我在想~~~雖然沒能力去參加蠻可惜的,但是這次狐狸亮相對於獸人界正面應該是有加分不少,不知道你們講的~~~FF是嗎??~~同仁誌展的網路上留言版或是貼圖區之類的地方狐狸是不是已經很紅?或是有除了我們之外的後援會出現了XD??


如果我猜想的情況有發生的話,不知道大家覺不覺得可以趁此"吸收"對毛毛裝或是獸人有興趣的人或團體??獸人圈子說不定可因此往外擴張一些,但是可能閒雜人等也會多起來~~~(潛水也算嗎??)


只是有個這樣子的想法而已不見得可行吧^^|||不知道大家怎麼想~~~~不管大家覺得好或是不好希望大家能找找這個同仁誌展的網頁或相關個人網站看看有對狐狸裝留言的人是什麼樣的看法呢??

----------


## 狐狸

> 我在想~~~雖然沒能力去參加蠻可惜的,但是這次狐狸亮相對於獸人界正面應該是有加分不少,不知道你們講的~~~FF是嗎??~~同仁誌展的網路上留言版或是貼圖區之類的地方狐狸是不是已經很紅?或是有除了我們之外的後援會出現了XD??
> 
> 
> 如果我猜想的情況有發生的話,不知道大家覺不覺得可以趁此"吸收"對毛毛裝或是獸人有興趣的人或團體??獸人圈子說不定可因此往外擴張一些,但是可能閒雜人等也會多起來~~~(潛水也算嗎??)
> 
> 
> 只是有個這樣子的想法而已不見得可行吧^^|||不知道大家怎麼想~~~~不管大家覺得好或是不好希望大家能找找這個同仁誌展的網頁或相關個人網站看看有對狐狸裝留言的人是什麼樣的看法呢??


其實呀~~我當天只有聽到一個想法!!
就是....."好可愛唷~~可以一起照相嗎"......
 :Embarassed:  

這一次的同人展也不算是很成功拉...
因為人數太多了..
舉個例子好囉~~把會場切成30份...
我的狐狸裝只有出現在30分之1的會場....而不是整個會場都到處趴趴走唷!
所以拉~也只有少數人有看到狐狸裝而已...

再此還要再次感謝幕後幫忙我的獸們~~><"
沒有你們我真的沒有辦法著裝~~~
謝謝你們!!!!!!!!

說紅~也不會紅的拉^^""""
畢竟在同人展裡面~大家都各有裝扮呀~^^

後援會呀...老實說我是覺得蠻難的...
不過布偶裝(FURSUIT)界到是有意要創立一個同好會就是囉~
http://pandatwo.hp.infoseek.co.jp/special/NameCard.jpg

----------


## PandaTwo

> 說紅~也不會紅的拉^^""""
> 畢竟在同人展裡面~大家都各有裝扮呀~^^
> 
> 後援會呀...老實說我是覺得蠻難的...
> 不過布偶裝(FURSUIT)界到是有意要創立一個同好會就是囉~
> http://pandatwo.hp.infoseek.co.jp/special/NameCard.jpg


  :Embarassed:  羞.......
人家還是V0.1版，還沒準備好要在獸人這邊登陸～
就被狐狸強押上岸啦～
^^

嗯嗯～～
這是一個計畫啦～
（雖然不知道成功率是多少～  :Wink:  ）
總之目的是希望第一～
能多吸收有興趣獸化、毛化、融化（喂！在說什麼啊！XD）的朋友同好們加入～
第二呢～
則是慢慢的推廣到要辦活動的廠商那邊～
讓那邊只要有需要這種獸化、毛化、融化..ㄜ...是可愛化的毛毛裝（布偶）的工讀生時～
第一個不是到JOB版找，而是來同好會中找～
（這樣不僅可以找到真正有興趣演出，而不是只是為了賺工讀費的人來表演，「大家應該有看過看了就很想給他一個手刀的毛毛獸吧，要死不活，毫無生氣的^^」，同好們也能享受這個過程～^^）

----------


## Wolfy

融化～～～

沒錯...真的會融化的吧.. 滿臉都是水.

毛毛裝當作工作是非常辛苦的呢.

我想體會最深的就是狐狸了吧.

----------


## Kofu

我是蠻在意小熊貓的喔~~看網站你好像已經有過很多演出經驗了

不知道你扮的角色演起來怎麼樣XD?會不會嚇到人XD??

----------


## PandaTwo

> 我是蠻在意小熊貓的喔~~看網站你好像已經有過很多演出經驗了
> 
> 不知道你扮的角色演起來怎麼樣XD?會不會嚇到人XD??


還好啦～
反正大多都是廠商的玩偶～
或是樂園的吉祥物～
會怕的小朋友，即使是很可愛的還是會怕～
不怕的，就算你對他發狠（謎），他還是不會在意，繼續作著你不見得喜歡的動作～  :Evil or Very Mad:  

話說～
上了巴哈查了一下有關FF6當天的消息～
結果，沒看到有人遊記裡有寫到狐狸～
（不是有很多人拍照咩？  :Rolling Eyes:  ）
照片的話～
太多人放的空間都是無名，Pixnet，或是Xuite等～
這些在我們公司都是圖片被擋的網站～
所以沒辦法確認在公開的照片中，是否有狐狸的照片～
（但我覺得，如果有的話，在遊記或是感想中，應該多少會冒出來一下吧～？）

所以勒～
要不是下雨～
不然狐狸真該到場外去晃晃～  :Twisted Evil:  
或許會有比較好的效果吧～（宣傳？XD）

至於熱的問題就別說了～
小弟曾經穿著QOO在木柵動物園裡連續一個小時沒有脫下～
（主要原因是控場的人員忘記而跑去發試喝品了～而周圍的人又很多，根本沒辦法自己走去試喝區，並且開口說話通知控場者「布偶是不能說話的啊～」帶我進去～然後就這麼的過了一個小時～  :Confused:  ）
所以，十分二十分？只是小Case啦～   :哭:

----------


## 咪汪

還有一點就是.......觀眾會去抓!!!
他們會去抓毛.....
毛會一直掉.....
這也很麻煩.....   :Confused:

----------


## Graywolf

稍微看過一些相簿,其實很多都是以室外為主,室內的量比較少一些

如果天氣較好,其實到室外晃晃真的比較更容易受到大家注意XD"
(為什麼很多都在室外呀~因為比較寬,人比較沒那麼多~?  還是光線比較好的原因呢?)

我也找了一下,找到了一張XD"
點我

好不容易才找到的一張,至於有沒有其他的就不知道了^^"

----------


## 玟琪

在那張照片.
狐狸是配角...
(各位是希望有什麼結果.狐狸成名.還是!?~~~)

----------


## Kofu

是因為看起來在照片裡面狐狸似乎很有人氣的樣子所以想看看在其他網站裡面是不是也如此??如果是的話那表示獸人文化有正面向外擴張的趨勢不是嗎?只是希望確認這樣子的事情而已^_^~~~謝謝有在網上尋狐圖的朋友們

也謝謝狐狸給台灣獸界在~~痾~~(這個社會??) 動漫交流活動的世界跨出這麼大一步~
我猜........明年有沒有可能整群Furry出現在同仁誌展呢XD?

----------


## 玟琪

理解不能.
看不懂你要說的是啥.
啥很有人氣.
啥獸人文化擴張.
啥跨出一大步.他做了啥!

抱歉.俺是鄉下人.俺不懂

ps.同"仁"誌喔
不是同人誌嗎!?(志同道合之人所發表的書籍)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 理解不能.
> 看不懂你要說的是啥.
> 啥很有人氣.
> 啥獸人文化擴張.
> 啥跨出一大步.他做了啥!
> 
> 抱歉.俺是鄉下人.俺不懂
> 
> ps.同"仁"誌喔
> 不是同人誌嗎!?(志同道合之人所發表的書籍)


你會不會太認真了？

狐狸作了啥？
基本上，穿著狐裝在同人誌展出現，就是已經做了一件事了～
作了啥？就是作了穿狐裝出場～
這樣OK嗎？

至於人氣～
我想就算沒到現場～看照片也知道當時狐狸多少是現場的焦點～
拍照的人次也不少～
而同人誌展中的很多每次只要有去拍Cosplay的，通常過幾天後都會上網貼出～
既然當時那麼有那麼多人拍，後來卻在網路上看不到一張～
不是要怪什麼，只是覺得疑惑而已～
難道這樣就算是期望狐狸怎樣嗎？
（人不可以有疑惑喔？）

至於獸人文化擴張，跨了一大步～
這點我是覺的也許想太多～
但總是一個進程～
或許不只為獸人，也為了布偶（）的同好～
曾經，我也想要穿著我的布偶公開亮相～
但因為想到只有一人，而且沒有朋友可以帶（我的朋友大多不知道我喜歡布偶，但我也沒刻意去隱藏就是了，只是不會主動到處講；另大多數也不會想去同人展），就放棄了～
而現在呢？
我知道至少有狐狸可以陪我，還有這麼一群獸人同好能在演出時陪在身邊～
下次的活動，我就有很高的可能會一起出熊.....
這就是一種文化的進展，不是嗎？

很多事情，總是要有人開始作，一些所謂的後進知道了有前人在努力時～
也會開始從隱性轉為顯性～
同人文化不也是這樣開始發展起來的？

PS：怎麼有些人，似乎就是對於同人與同仁的錯字特別敏感？
一定要抓著這個地方對打錯字或不瞭解的人一陣批打？
更何況同人這個詞，也根本不是原始的中文，而是日文～
拿日文直接當中文，本身就是個有問題的作法，只不過大家都習慣了而已～

----------


## 玟琪

> 你會不會太認真了？


(認真看待每件人.事.物.不好嗎!?)




> 狐狸作了啥？ 
> 基本上，穿著狐裝在同人誌展出現，就是已經做了一件事了～ 
> 作了啥？就是作了穿狐裝出場～ 
> 這樣OK嗎？


(ok阿.那裡不ok!?)




> 至於人氣～ 
> 我想就算沒到現場～看照片也知道當時狐狸多少是現場的焦點～ 
> 拍照的人次也不少～ 
> 而同人誌展中的很多每次只要有去拍Cosplay的，通常過幾天後都會上網貼出～ 
> 既然當時那麼有那麼多人拍，後來卻在網路上看不到一張～ 
> 不是要怪什麼，只是覺得疑惑而已～ 
> 難道這樣就算是期望狐狸怎樣嗎？


(或許是我看錯.但是.你們的發言.給我的感覺.就是希望狐狸出名一般)



> （人不可以有疑惑喔？）


[我就是疑惑.所以提出.但是.若你希望我不要有疑惑.沒問題.我閉嘴]




> 至於獸人文化擴張，跨了一大步～ 
> 這點我是覺的也許想太多～ 
> 但總是一個進程～ 
> 或許不只為獸人，也為了布偶（）的同好～ 
> 曾經，我也想要穿著我的布偶公開亮相～ 
> 但因為想到只有一人，而且沒有朋友可以帶（我的朋友大多不知道我喜歡布偶，但我也沒刻意去隱藏就是了，只是不會主動到處講；另大多數也不會想去同人展），就放棄了～ 
> 而現在呢？ 
> 我知道至少有狐狸可以陪我，還有這麼一群獸人同好能在演出時陪在身邊～ 
> 下次的活動，我就有很高的可能會一起出熊..... 
> 這就是一種文化的進展，不是嗎？


(嗯嗯..)



> 很多事情，總是要有人開始作，一些所謂的後進知道了有前人在努力時～ 
> 也會開始從隱性轉為顯性～ 
> 同人文化不也是這樣開始發展起來的？


(是這樣沒錯)




> PS：怎麼有些人，似乎就是對於同人與同仁的錯字特別敏感？ 
> 一定要抓著這個地方對打錯字或不瞭解的人一陣批打？ 
> 更何況同人這個詞，也根本不是原始的中文，而是日文～ 
> 拿日文直接當中文，本身就是個有問題的作法，只不過大家都習慣了而已～


(若你對我的發言感覺到批打的話.那抱歉.我只是提出錯誤而已)

今天一早就又被人挖起來...又睡不到5小時...
肚子又痛到讓人抓狂...
試問.在這種情況下.有誰.有那位聖賢.
心情會好.

我想.有些事或許提出來會好一點..
ff6第一天下午.有人在會場開槍...
用的槍型是ak-bata.沒錯.我就是懷疑是某人開的槍.

為什麼我對在會場開槍如此深惡痛絕.
很簡單.因為某些人的無心之過.
會成為有心人的工具.
當你看到身邊的人成為那事的犧牲者.你.還會對那事感到快樂嗎!?

----------


## PandaTwo

> 你會不會太認真了？ 
> (認真看待每件人.事.物.不好嗎!?)


是沒有不好～
但過於認真，只會讓自己與旁人都覺得痛苦與困擾～




> PS：怎麼有些人，似乎就是對於同人與同仁的錯字特別敏感？ 
> 一定要抓著這個地方對打錯字或不瞭解的人一陣批打？ 
> 更何況同人這個詞，也根本不是原始的中文，而是日文～ 
> 拿日文直接當中文，本身就是個有問題的作法，只不過大家都習慣了而已～
> (若你對我的發言感覺到批打的話.那抱歉.我只是提出錯誤而已)


因為我看到太多人～
只要這幾個字一打錯～
馬上就狂吠你不懂同人文化～
你不尊重我們～

尤其是前一陣子有某攝影團想到FF場去拍Coser，並做為教學為號召時～
一群人馬上跳去人家的論壇大罵，然後焦點全擺在一開始打錯字的地方～
其次才是不准他們來拍等之類的意見～
（當然也許安諾你真的沒這個意思～誤會你真的很抱歉～）




> 今天一早就又被人挖起來...又睡不到5小時...
> 肚子又痛到讓人抓狂...
> 試問.在這種情況下.有誰.有那位聖賢.
> 心情會好.


ㄜ........
這個沒人會知道吧？
而～
把自己的私人心情表現在毫無關係的公共論壇上～
似乎也不是成熟的作法～




> 我想.有些事或許提出來會好一點..
> ff6第一天下午.有人在會場開槍...
> 用的槍型是ak-bata.沒錯.我就是懷疑是荒川浩開的槍.
> 
> 為什麼我對在會場開槍如此深惡痛絕.
> 很簡單.因為某些人的無心之過.
> 會成為有心人的工具.
> 當你看到身邊的人成為那事的犧牲者.你.還會對那事感到快樂嗎!?


這個.......
我是知道有人在會場的邊邊，對著窗外的天空進行清槍的動作～
當然，射出BB彈的情形是絕不可避免的～
這點我也不是很”尬以”....
但是，還好人家是對空，已經有將可能造成的影響降到最低了～
（不過其實我還是覺得這種有殺傷力的”武器”，還是不要帶去人多的會場比較好，會發生什麼事真的很難講～  :Confused:  ）




> 下件事.
> 為什麼.為什麼你們一群人去還可以讓狐狸搞到中暑.
> 某幾位是第一次去.那就算了...為什麼.
> 連胖達你們這些扮布偶裝不知道幾次的人在現場還會有這種結果!?


說到這件事～
當時我都有問過狐狸～
”還OK吧；我幫你裝水；還要嗎？；休息一下吧～”等等～
而事後～
我也有問狐狸是否真的有中暑、脫水的情形～
狐狸都和我說沒有啊～
（我想，狐狸總不可能連這種事情都要騙我吧？沒道理～）

而且就是因為我不知道穿過幾次～
所以以當時的環境和現場狀況來說～
我才會覺得還OK～
因為第一個，雖然人多，但是是屬室內，而且有空調
（更何況我們所在的地方是四樓，是看台區，有著廣大的挑高空間，而非狹小的樓層面）
第二，出場的時間頂多不過十五分鐘，而休息的時間則是超過半個小時～
第三，每次卸下狐裝後，一定馬上提供水分給狐狸～

再加上狐狸本身並沒有表示任何的不適～
大家都玩得很開心～

如此而已～

套句陳扁扁的名言～
”有這麼嚴重嗎？”
不是嗎？
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kofu

關於同人誌展我講成同"仁"誌這個是我無知,在此說聲抱歉,也謝謝安諾的糾正

那~~兩位講的我都不覺得有什麼地方有錯,真要說的話我只能說每個人對事情的認知不同,我的確是認為狐狸就算在這次同人展中是以"試著玩玩"或是"想表現給大眾看看會有什麼結果"的想法下參展,他的確是我們幾個裡面第一個真的這樣做的人,所以我說他為此給我們大家跨出第一步(雖然不一定是這個原因啦^^|||)

再來,以前在野江那邊就有人提到說那邊上網的人,他們的朋友也曾經有上過台灣的獸站,但是卻把獸人誤會成我們對於性欲在網路上面的發洩跟代表(大致是這樣的意思),就對於獸人有負面的看法,所以我才說狐狸的出現給獸人有正面的幫助

文化擴張(這個可能誇張了一點)是因為我看到的照片還有大家對於這次同人展,狐狸跟大眾互映良好,所給我的感覺~~~狐狸"應該"在場蠻有人氣的~~如果說實際狀況不是這樣的話那我再次道歉(亂說話~~Orz~~)文化擴張是基於說狐狸有人氣的話,應該會有不少人會想上網找有關狐狸的相關資料,如果找到我們這邊我們就有機會跟人家解釋什麼是獸人之類的事情,這個獸人文化自然就會向外發展出去 




這大概就是我講的話的意思,不過就像我講的,每個人對事情見解不同,可能安諾對於我的看法不以為然,那也沒關係,人是要有學習有經驗才會成長的,並且安諾講的事情也是針對事情而講的,不提出來可能沒人會這樣想也不一定,相信下次再有這種場合不管是狐狸還是狐狸身邊的人都一定會注意到這些事情的.所以~我學習不要問蠢問題發蠢文,Panda多留心有關布偶裝的注意事項,安諾回文學習不要這麼情緒化..........這樣講應該還說的過去吧??關於槍枝部份我不在場我真的不了解當時是什麼情況,如果此事真的是海豚所為(或海豚的朋友)我想我們之中多少會有人會提醒他的.

話講重一點,儘管這個板上的人數目前急速上升,獸人的圈子還是一樣沒有改變,甚至到現在還是會有很多人誤會獸人(或是喜歡獸人的族群),我曾經在別的topic裡面有講到說~~~我們每一隻都是"稀有動物",除了我們自己以外,幾乎是不太可能再有人會來照顧這個族群,所以我們之間不互相包容+討論,自己不惺惺相惜, then who will??我是保持著這樣的態度在這個群組裡面的,而且我相信不一定每個人跟我都有同樣的看法------如果說這裡真的沒有一個人跟我有同樣的想法~~那OK是我失算,獸人族可能不是那麼團結的族群吧..........我知道諾安對於這個團體有積極的態度想要"進步",而且也的確已經給毛毛裝提供不少資訊,但是如果留言的態度能圓滑一點,講起話做起事來事半功倍,這樣不是也比較好嗎?

P.S:如果說本文寫到後來變成筆戰,麻煩版主砍掉本文.

----------


## Wolfy

我覺得有討論表示對狐狸都很關心
對獸人毛毛裝也很有熱誠. 其實是很不錯的.

討論是彼此坦討彼此的觀念是不是一樣.
這比較重要. 接下來的討論才有意義.
不然就會變成吵的面紅耳赤. 結果根本誰都沒錯. 這樣太沒意義了.

首先. 狐狸是去玩的.

一個人還沒想到那麼多. 就被硬加上一些意義跟使命. 壓力很大很沈重阿.

我覺得只有一隻毛毛裝用來代表獸人文化.應該力量不夠.
一次推出10隻狼人.獅獸人阿.熊獸人阿之類的. 排開來.
才有機會入鏡成為焦點. 只有一隻的話. 張力不太夠.
以當時其他會場的人來看...我認為不會看到"獸人"兩個字.
搞不好認為那是 "布偶"."吉祥物"."童話故事" 的應該不少.

狐狸就算被當作配角也沒什麼好在意的. 因為大家都有自己的世界.
就像我也沒去下面的會場看東西阿～ 人總有自己比較關心的事情.
狐狸有沒有受到歡迎？當然有！但是有沒有被當作重點？不一定.

不過我們看到狐狸這樣的付出金錢.體力.時間. 
然後穿毛毛裝這麼的辛苦. 會希望他獲得最大的注意力也是真的. 
至少我會這麼希望. 沒錯！！ 就是期待獲得大家的目光焦點. 

我認為這次毛毛裝出現在會場.
對於毛毛裝的推展應該有正面的意義. 對於推廣獸人？可能沒那麼大的影響.
不過我覺得不要給狐狸太大的壓力. 
真的要組成一個專業推廣小組也要狐狸同意. 
大家好好開會決定要怎麼做才對.

有關槍枝.
我可以理解安諾的感受.
假如大家有朋友在活動會場被BB彈射傷.造成不愉快甚至不可挽回的結果的話.
一定會對這樣的槍枝進場感到非常敏感. 更何況是真的有擊發.
不過會場並沒有規定管理得很好. 厭惡歸厭惡. 就算懷疑甚至指名道姓的指認.
還是有權力帶玩具槍入場吧！ 畢竟並沒有傷到人.
用面對罪犯的口氣來表達看法不會得到認同的！

我覺得這些討論還算不錯.
只要不要太情緒化或是惡意攻擊些無意義的事情.
至少慢慢溝通. 大家都可以獲得成長.

----------


## 狐狸

> 還有一點就是.......觀眾會去抓!!!
> 他們會去抓毛.....
> 毛會一直掉.....
> 這也很麻煩.....


老實說這個也不是問題...
就像是我們看到布偶一定會有想要去摸摸看材質的道理是一樣的~
所以大家可以盡量摸...沒有關係~
不要扯一撮回家蒐藏就好了....我的毛可是用諾健也救不了的呀~XD"





> 稍微看過一些相簿,其實很多都是以室外為主,室內的量比較少一些
> 如果天氣較好,其實到室外晃晃真的比較更容易受到大家注意XD"
> (為什麼很多都在室外呀~因為比較寬,人比較沒那麼多~?  還是光線比較好的原因呢?)


其實本來大多數的COSER都是在事外的唷!!
因為會場裡本身就是太擠了...
那一天是因為下雨...加quote="Kofu"]酗j家要休息...所以就直接在室內來就好了.......^^~冬天在去是外吧~





> 是因為看起來在照片裡面狐狸似乎很有人氣的樣子所以想看看在其他網站裡面是不是也如此??如果是的話那表示獸人文化有正面向外擴張的趨勢不是嗎?只是希望確認這樣子的事情而已^_^~~~謝謝有在網上尋狐圖的朋友們
> 
> 也謝謝狐狸給台灣獸界在~~痾~~(這個社會??) 動漫交流活動的世界跨出這麼大一步~
> 我猜........明年有沒有可能整群Furry出現在同仁誌展呢XD?


其實不會耶...因為我只有在30分之1的場地跑而已呀..
並不是什麼有人氣沒有人氣的問題~
大家都是角色扮演呀~
大家都有被照相呀~^^~
所以我並非"很有人氣"拉...^^"
只是很多人想找我照相罷了~
當天就是這麼多人呀~~~~其他COSER也是一樣被圍著拍照呢!!
還聽說有扮布袋戲的被拍照還要排隊....= ="

在其他網站搜尋應該很難吧!!
以當然到場人數預估2萬5好了....剪掉一半是專門去逛攤的...又是兩樓攤...
留下7分之一人數...然後我又是再30分之1的場地逛而以....
所以真正看的到我的人也差不多只有119人...
再去掉只看不拍的...人群檔掉的....等合照的人離開才要照卻來不及的.......
在拍別的COSER的.....零零總總也只有...幾十個人~
當天不就是差不多幾十個人照相嗎?!~~~再加上我的是自創角色..不多拿來貼網路~
所以照片當然難找囉!!!!
能找到那一張我還蠻驚訝的呢!!!!!


另外~~這樣子我覺得跟擴大獸人圈似乎沒有什麼關係耶...^^"
有啦!!!激發大家一直以來想要獸化....製作..擁有獸裝的夢想....

明年呀..
我是覺得沒有那麼快唷!!!
畢竟要先學會DIY獸裝的方法...才有辦法開始DIY的擴大呀~^^

----------


## 狐狸

> 或許不只為獸人，也為了布偶（）的同好～
> 曾經，我也想要穿著我的布偶公開亮相～
> 但因為想到只有一人，而且沒有朋友可以帶（我的朋友大多不知道我喜歡布偶，但我也沒刻意去隱藏就是了，只是不會主動到處講；另大多數也不會想去同人展），就放棄了～
> 而現在呢？
> 我知道至少有狐狸可以陪我，還有這麼一群獸人同好能在演出時陪在身邊～
> 下次的活動，我就有很高的可能會一起出熊.....
> 這就是一種文化的進展，不是嗎？


小熊貓你說的那些我知道那種感覺....^^
不過現在有人陪在一起~感覺很棒對吧~!!!^_<

下次一起出熊吧!!!不過要先想一下兩隻布偶在一起的KUSO動作XD...
上次有看到COSER星際大戰拿光劍唷!!!光劍做的根本就是見鬼了....
實在是太真拉~~~~打算存點錢弄一隻~....可以來KUSO一下ＸＤ”

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 上次有看到COSER星際大戰拿光劍唷!!!光劍做的根本就是見鬼了.... 
> 實在是太真拉~~~~打算存點錢弄一隻~....可以來KUSO一下ＸＤ”


那個光劍一隻 大約5000$$=20個小朋友

http://tw.f4.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/d12573616

----------


## 狐狸

> (或許是我看錯.但是.你們的發言.給我的感覺.就是希望狐狸出名一般)


老實說．．．
我只是想要"去玩"..
不是要出名..
我一點也不想出名...><"




> 我想.有些事或許提出來會好一點..
> ff6第一天下午.有人在會場開槍...
> 用的槍型是ak-bata.沒錯.我就是懷疑是某人開的槍.


首先....懷疑並不是"一定"唷~!
所以別指名到姓~不然會害到別人被誤會的......
所以我做了一點小更改...

另外..狐狸裝一事我另外發文....

----------


## 玟琪

熊貓兄教訓的事是.
小的下回一定改進.
對版眾造成困擾.
在此說聲抱歉.
對不起!

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: PandaTwo
> 
> 或許不只為獸人，也為了布偶（）的同好～
> 曾經，我也想要穿著我的布偶公開亮相～
> 但因為想到只有一人，而且沒有朋友可以帶（我的朋友大多不知道我喜歡布偶，但我也沒刻意去隱藏就是了，只是不會主動到處講；另大多數也不會想去同人展），就放棄了～
> 而現在呢？
> 我知道至少有狐狸可以陪我，還有這麼一群獸人同好能在演出時陪在身邊～
> 下次的活動，我就有很高的可能會一起出熊.....
> 這就是一種文化的進展，不是嗎？
> ...



好啊好啊～
出熊出熊～
^^

KUSO的動作喔～
狐和熊會有什麼曖昧動作勒～
XD

----------

